# Ist Aluminium Seewasserfest?



## Lionhead (6. Juni 2006)

Moinsen lieb Gemeinde,

Inspiriert von den Umbauten einiger Ab-Member möchte ich jetzt auch einige Verbesserungen an meinem Schlauchboot vornehmen.

Da ich keine große Werkstatt und keine gut gefüllte Geldbörse besitze, will ich nicht auf Edelstahl setzen. 

Nun meine Frage: Im Baumarkt um die Ecke verkauft die Fa. Alfer Aluminiumprofile (eloxiert). Diese lassen sich ja gut bearbeiten und wären für meine Zwecke ausreichend stabil.

Wie seewasserfest ist eloxiertes Aluminium?

Gibt es Alternativen ?

Danke im Voraus sagt

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Klaus S. (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ist Aluminium Seewasserfest?*

Ist zwar nicht seewasserfest aber kann man nehmen. Es wird zwar mit der Zeit (dauert wirklich lange) porös aber was ist schon für die Ewigkeit gebaut :q
V2A ist auch nicht Seewasserfest... wenn schon dann V4A.

Noch eine Möglichkeit wäre Messing aber das läuft auch an.


----------



## Lionhead (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ist Aluminium Seewasserfest?*

Danke für die Antwort.

Bringt lackieren etwas für die Haltbarkeit?

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Klaus S. (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ist Aluminium Seewasserfest?*



			
				Lionhead schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Antwort.
> 
> Bringt lackieren etwas für die Haltbarkeit?
> 
> Jan "Lionhead"



Glaub schon... 
Aber wenn du das eloxierte Alu nimmst hast du was für Jahre (wenn es nicht gerade o,5 mm Blech ist). 
Die meisten Brandungsdreibeine sind auch aus Alu (meist nicht einmal eloxiert) und halten auch ewig. Laufen nur ein bisschen an und mit den Jahren wird es etwas porös (nach 10 Jahren wurd mein Dreibein brüchig). Bin nun aber wieder dabei eins aus Alu zu bauen, hab also Vertrauen ins Material :m


----------



## NorbertF (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ist Aluminium Seewasserfest?*

Taucher benutzen auch im Meer häufig Pressluftflaschen aus Aluminium.
Das dauert Jahre bis Jahrzehnte bis die nicht mehr benutzbar sind und das bei täglich 2-5 mal 1 Stunde im Wasser.
Sollte also ne Weile halten.


----------



## bootsangler-b (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ist Aluminium Seewasserfest?*

moin,

aber bringe das aluminium nicht in direkte verbindung mit anderen metallen, zb. schrauben. verwende dann auch welche aus alu. seewasser ist ein guter elektrolyt!

bernd


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ist Aluminium Seewasserfest?*

Ich würds lassen!
Es gibt seewasserfestes Alu. Aber das normale oder auch das eloxierte würde ich nicht nehmen. Jedes Bohrloch, Sägestelle usw blüht in kürzester Zeit auf. So teuer ist VA doch nun auch nicht. Willst ja kein ganzes Boot bauen. Geh zum Schrotthändler und hol dir passende Abschnitte.
So ein Dreibein ist wirklich etwas anderes als ein Boot...


----------



## silbi (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ist Aluminium Seewasserfest?*

Das Alfer zeug ist viel zu teuer
Geh zu einem Stahlhändler in deiner Nähe da zahlst du viel weniger und der kann dir ohne Probleme seewasserfestes Alu besorgen.
Oder ruf beim Metall disch in Freiburg an. Die sind echt ok


----------



## Rausreißer (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ist Aluminium Seewasserfest?*

Alu wir im Bootsbau sehr häufig erfolgreich eingesetzt.
Die Frage ist wo und wofür Du AL nehmen willst?

Richtig ist das Aluminium eine geringere Wertigkeit als Stahl hat.
Die Wertigkeit beschreibt welches Material Ionen an das andere Material
abgibt, während es Bindung zum Sauerstoff eingeht. (Oxidiert, bei AL in Weiß.)

Mir fällt dazu noch der Begriff „kovalente Bindungen“
zu dem Korrosionsthema ein. Ist verdammt lang her… |kopfkrat 

Na wie auch immer, schreibt doch mal wo Du was brauchst. :m 

Dann wird Dir hier bestimmt geholfen.

Gernot#h


----------



## Warius (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ist Aluminium Seewasserfest?*

Ansich dürfte es mit dem Alu keine allzu grossen Probleme geben... Zwar bildet sich ne dünne Oxidschicht, aber diese Passivierungsschicht schützt eigentlich vor weiterer Korrosion. Vorsichtig sollte man aber wirklich in Verbindung mit edleren Metallen sein, wie schon gesagt, z.B. Schrauben...da gibts so unglaubliche Sachen wie Redoxpotential und elektrochemische Spannungsreihe...|uhoh:


----------



## NilsS (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ist Aluminium Seewasserfest?*



			
				Warius schrieb:
			
		

> Ansich dürfte es mit dem Alu keine allzu grossen Probleme geben... Zwar bildet sich ne dünne Oxidschicht, aber diese Passivierungsschicht schützt eigentlich vor weiterer Korrosion. Vorsichtig sollte man aber wirklich in Verbindung mit edleren Metallen sein, wie schon gesagt, z.B. Schrauben...da gibts so unglaubliche Sachen wie Redoxpotential und elektrochemische Spannungsreihe...|uhoh:


 
Ich lag letztes Jahr mit meinem 19Fusser Kaasboll Alu Kahn ca 2 Monate steuerbordsseits im Rhein an einem Stahlblechtonnenanleger. Vorne weg, dem Alu ist nicht viel passiert. Dafür habe ich links und rechts des Kiels am Heck zwei Geberhalterungen. Das ist auch noch angeschwschweisstes Alu, allerdings sind die Schrauben, die den Speed- und Lot-Geber halten, aussm Baumarkt gewesen (wegen Rostfrei blahblah und schnell zu haben, ich weiss .. Fehler) Backbordseite Geber Verschraubung ist richtig dick angerostet. Steuerbords, Schrauben aus gleicher Packung, nix, ausser ner leicht matten Schicht, aber kein Rost. Ist stark vermutlich nur einfacher Schmodder aussm Rhein. Das Spannungsgefälle zwischen Backbord und Tonnenanleger scheint auf jeden Fall ziemlich gross gewesen zu sein.

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht gehts immer vom edleren zum unedleren Metall in der Ionenkette. Meine Anode am Aussenboarder sieht auch schon recht weisslich und pustelig aus. Scheint auf jeden Fall alles soweit zu funktionieren, denn wie gesagt, keine Lackschäden, Abblättern oder sonst was am Bootsrumpf.

Ein Thema das ich auch noch nicht so ganz durchblicke.


----------



## Saugschmerle (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ist Aluminium Seewasserfest?*

Hallo Lionhead,
es gibt seewasserbeständiges Aluminium, das sogenannte Riffel-oder Warzenblech ist meistens aus der Legierung.Der Legierungsname ist AlMg3.
Such mal im wewewe dort wirst Du fündig.Es gibt natürlich auch glatte Bleche in den gängigen Formaten.Die sind meines Wissens gut schweißbar.

Gruß Saugschmerle


----------



## Lionhead (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ist Aluminium Seewasserfest?*

Ich denke mein Problem ist ein anderes.
Ich hatte gehofft in Aluminium einen Werkstoff zu finden, der sich einfach bearbeiten läßt. 
Ich bin kein großer Bastler mit großer Werkstatt und schweißen fällt schon mal ganz aus. 

Ich habe mir ein Stahl-Vierkant-Rohr für 3 Euro gekauft und werde damit mal experimentieren. Das erste Experiment wird die Befestigung für den Geber meines Echolots am Schlauchboot. 
Geberstangen sind mir ein wenig zu teuer.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ist Aluminium Seewasserfest?*

Da du Titan-HSS Bohrer selbst in den Baumarkten als Set recht günstig bekommst, steht auch der Edelstahlverarbeitung nicht soviel entgegen, Aluminium hat auch so seine Verarbeitungstücken und setzt z.B. normale Eisenfeilen sehr zu. 

Aluminiumoxid ist aber (siehe Rutenringe) ein sehr widerstandsfähiges Material, was sich selber als Oberflächenbeschichtung ergibt. Nur muß man dieses Blühen und Auslaugen/Aufrauhen/Poröswerden verhindern, da dann immer weiter das Salzwasser eindringen kann bzw. sich dort lange hält. Immer schön glatt gehalten ist die Aluminiumoberfläche auch sehr haltbar.


----------



## Warius (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ist Aluminium Seewasserfest?*



			
				Saugschmerle schrieb:
			
		

> ...es gibt seewasserbeständiges Aluminium, das sogenannte Riffel-oder Warzenblech ist meistens aus der Legierung.Der Legierungsname ist AlMg3.


Wobei die "normalen" Aluprofile im Baumarkt meiner Meinung nach auch schon legiert sind, da diese meist wesentlich spröder sind und beim Umformen wesentlich schneller zum Bruch neigen (auch mit erwärmen) als reines Aluminium...


----------



## Lionhead (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ist Aluminium Seewasserfest?*



			
				Warius schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei die "normalen" Aluprofile im Baumarkt meiner Meinung nach auch schon legiert sind, da diese meist wesentlich spröder sind und beim Umformen wesentlich schneller zum Bruch neigen (auch mit erwärmen) als reines Aluminium...


 
bei Alfer stand irgendetwas von ALMg2 (kann mich auch täuschen).

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Geraetefetischist (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ist Aluminium Seewasserfest?*

Diese "Billigprofile" aus dem Baumarkt sind aus 3 Gründen nicht so schön.

1. Das material ist definitiv nicht seewasserbeständig. Nicht am Eloxal und an Blanken stellen (Schraubenlöcher) noch viel weniger.

2. Es ist da wahnsinnig überteuert.

3. es enthält andere Legierungselemente. Das macht es relativ hart, spröde, ganz schlecht schweissbar und eben recht korrosionsanfällig.

Deshalb würd ich das überlegen, auch wenn die vermutlich nen paar Jahre halten.

Auch Reinaluminium ist nicht unbedingt geeignet, auch wenn die recht schnell entstehende Al-Oxidschicht sehr Korrosionsbeständig ist. Sie ist aber nicht 100% dicht, und bietet damit auch keinen echten Schutz im Wasser. Ausserdem kann es zu Galvanischer Korrosion kommen, sobald andere Metalle in der Nähe sind. Das passiert selbst bei AlMg3. Deshalb bringt man an Alubooten auch Opferanoden an, aus Magnesium im Süsswasser und aus Zink im Salzwasser. (Das unedlere metall löst sich auf. Magnesium ist aber so schon nicht Salzwasserbeständig) 

VA-Rohr gibts meterweise beim guten Klempner. ca 10€ der Meter.
Ansonsten gibts auch noch günstige Erdspeere aus Feldwaldundwiesen-VA.

Brauchbare Aluprofile werden oft im Maschinenbau eingesetzt. Einfach mal rumfragen. Spätestens im Alubootsbau (Barroboote u.a.) wird man fündig, denn auch als Bootsreling o.ä. wird das oft verwendet.
Das Tränenblech/Warzenblech/Riffelblech ist wie gesagt seewasserbeständig.

Und dann kann man auch gut nen alten Hochseerutengriff als Geberstange umbauen, oder nen Kescherstiel aus Carbon oder Glasfaser.



> Bringt lackieren etwas für die Haltbarkeit?


Theoretisch ja, Praktisch nicht.
1. Geht das nur mit Speziellem Alugeeigneten Lack, sonst ist entweder der Lack oder das Alu (Kupferspuren im Lack, Galvanische Korrosion) schnell hin
2. ein anticker und der Lack hat Haarrisse ebensowenig kann man schraublöcher wirklich Dicht kriegen.
3. Haarrisse sorgen für eine unterwanderung des Lacks durch seewasser und das geht dann auch nicht mehr da raus. Begünstigt also eher die Korrosion.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Dietmar B. (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ist Aluminium Seewasserfest?*

Hi,

salzwasserbeständiges Aluminium muß mindestens 3-4% Silizium enthalten. Der Magnesiumgehalt hat nichts damit zu tun. Der weiße Niederschlag ist oft ausgeblühtes Magnesiumoxyd. V4A gilt als salzwasserbeständig, ist aber anfällig für eine sogenannte Spannungsrißkorrosion, also unter Last. Korrosion hat laienhaft ausgdrückt auch immer etwas mit Strom (Elektronen- und Ionenfluß) zu tun und wird oft durch die Verwendung/Verbindung (elektrisch leitend) zweier unterschiedlicher Metalle unter Anwesenheit eines Elektrolyten (Wasser/Seewasser) ausgelöst bzw. beschleunigt. Dabei löst sich dann immer das unedlere Metall auf. Angaben ohne Gewähr, dazu ist das Studium schon ein wenig lange her.

Alu aus dem Baumarkt besitzt oft die minderste Qualität. Eine Eloxierung auf einem nicht salzwasserfesten Aluminium ist kein ausreichender Schutz vor Korrossion.

Vielleicht kannst Du jetzt etwas abschätzen, was Du machen willst. Für die Ewigkeit ist im Salzwasser kaum etwas. Man kann aber einiges dafür tun, das man lange Zeit hat, bevor man wieder etwas tun muß.

Vielleicht reichen dir ja auch ein paar Kunststoffprofile aus PVC oder Polyurethan, oder Polyethylen. Schau mal im Branchenbuch unter Kunststoffe nach. Hier hast Du dann nur Probleme mit der UV-Stabilität.

Petri, Dietmar


----------



## silbi (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ist Aluminium Seewasserfest?*

der Gerätefeti hat absolut recht


----------



## Lionhead (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ist Aluminium Seewasserfest?*

Meine Hauruckaktion (wollte unbedingt am WE mit Echolot und Sliprädern ans Meer) hat sich zerschlagen.
Ich werde mit euren Tips jetzt in Ruhe Material(V4A) suchen und mich mit Hilfe der Anleitungen aus dem Board mal versuchen. 
Mein Schwiegervater kann schweißen, ich werde ihn mal mit Ideen füttern.

Danke an Alle
sagt 
Jan "Lionhead"


----------

